# gentoo vs. debian

## zbled

gibt es hier jemanden, der / die zuvor debian verwendet hat, bevor er / sie zu gentoo gewechselt ist? wenn ja, würden mich die gründe interessieren, was der große vorteil an gentoo ist, usw. Ich denke mir mal, daß gerade für langsamere verbindungen debian besser geeignet wäre, da zumindest die grundpakete auf cd enthalten sind... außerdem stellt sich für mich die frage der sinnhaftigkeit der kompilierung jedes einzelnen paketes auf einem heim-pc :).. 

nicht daß ihr mich jetzt falsch versteht, ich bin mit gentoo vollkommen zufrieden, aber da ich in der nächsten zeit wieder nach salzburg ziehen und dann wahrscheinlich keinen kabel-anschluß mehr besitzen werde, muß ich mich nach alternativen umsehen :)

----------

## kannX

Gentoo verwendet eine eigene Packetverwaltung (ok, Debian auch), aber die von Gentoo gefällt mir besser. Fast alle Programme die man sich nur vorstellen kann hat man im Portage-Tree und muss sich beim emerge eigentlich um nichts kümmern. Ausserdem ist die Funktion des "injectens" sehr praktisch.

Der Vorteil des selbstkompilierens liegt darin das für dein System kompiliert wird und nicht für die i386-Basis, das kann Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen.

Ausserdem hat das "linux from the scratch" Konzept Sicherheitsvorteile - nach dem Motto "weniger ist besser".

----------

## Lasker

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz: Du sprichst von den "Grundpaketen auf der Debian CD".

Die musst du doch aber auch erstmal downloaden / selber brennen bzw. kaufen. Oder gibt's die etwa geschenkt?

Im ersten Fall: Wo wäre da der Unterschied?

Im zweiten Fall: Gentoo CD's kannst du ebenfalls kaufen.

Was deine eigentliche Frage angeht: Ich persönlich hatte eigentlich nur Ärger mit Debian und hatte es nur ca. 1 halbes Jahr.

Mein Sohn dagegen war immer schon ein fast fanatischer Debian Anhänger - bis er auf gentoo gestossen ist.

Meine bisherigen Distributionen in chronologischer Reihenfolge (aber ohne Versionsnummern: Schlechtes Gedächtnis):

SuSE, Debian, Redhat, Mandrake, gentoo. Wie ich gentoo finde, brauch ich jetzt nicht zu erzählen, oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ein Tip: Wenn du dir ein objektives Bild machen möchtest, d.h. nicht nur Schwärmereien, wie toll gentoo ist, würde

ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht unbedingt hier umsehen: Genauso gut könntest du einen Zeugen Jehovah's

fragen, was er von seinem Glauben hält...  :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

die grundpakete werden im falle einer neuinstallation bei gentoo immer wieder aus dem netz heruntergeladen, was bei debian wegfallen würde, wenn ich bedenke, daß die grundinstallation (stage 1, stage 2) mit einer kabel anbindung (70 / 15) schon alleine - vor allem auch wegen des kompiliervorganges - 4 stunden dauert, so würden diese zumindest bei debian wegfallen, oder?

zum letzten satz: da hast du wahrscheinlich recht, aber was solls :). ich bin, wie gesagt, auch mit gentoo zufrieden und hoffe doch mal, daß die leute in diesem forum objektiv genug sind, um nicht zu sagen: "bäh, debian ist scheisse, ich verwende gentoo - und hinter mir die sintflut" :)

----------

## SNo0py

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> ... Genauso gut könntest du einen Zeugen Jehovah's
> 
> fragen, was er von seinem Glauben hält... 

 

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

IMHO ist Gentoo für Leute zu empfehlen, die viel über Linux lernen wollen, einen schnellen Internetzugang und viel, viel Zeit haben. Sie erhalten (nach einiger Zeit) ein schnelles, schlankes System.

Für eiligere Naturen, Personen mit Modem oder Einsteiger ist Debian sicher empfehlenswerter!

----------

## citizen428

 *zbled wrote:*   

> die grundpakete werden im falle einer neuinstallation bei gentoo immer wieder aus dem netz heruntergeladen, was bei debian wegfallen würde

 

Die heruntergeladenen Sourcen liegen in /usr/portage/distfiles, von dort kannst du sie auf CD brennen und bei einerr Neuinstallation wieder dort hinkopieren. Dann werden sie nur aus dem Netz geholt wenn es eine neuere Version gibt als die auf deiner Platte. Und das würde dir bei Debian spätestens beim ersten apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade auch passieren. Außerdem könntest du auch aktuelle Source Tarballs von Heft CD's z.B. Linux User in das Verzeichnis kopieren.

Zu Debian:

Ich war vor meiner Gentoo Zeit eigentlich ein sehr überzeugter Debianuser und ich würde es vermutlich jetzt noch benutzen wenn Gentoo nicht gekommen wäre (oder vielleicht Slackware mit dem ich auch herumgespielt habe). 

Aber da ich schon länger geplant habe ein Linux From Scratch zu bauen, und Gentoo so ziemlich das Gleiche ist, mit dem Vorteil noch um einiges bequemer zu sein war die Entscheidung für mich gefallen. 

Auch bin ich ein ziemlicher *BSD Fan (hab auch einen FreeBSD Rechner daheim), vor allem das Portsystem hat es mir angetan -> nächstes Plus für Gentoo, denn Portage ist für mich die ideale Mischung aus Debians apt und den Portssystemen der BSDs.

Last but not least bin ich jemand der gern mit verschiedenen Programmen herumspielt, neue Versionen installiert und ausprobiert etc. Und dafür ist Gentoo ja prädestiniert. Immer die aktuellsten Versionen, einfachste Installation mittels Portage und dann ist das ganze auch noch optimal für meinen Rechner kompiliert. Was will man mehr? Und auf meinem Heim PC kann ich es auch verkraften wenn mal ein Update schief gehen sollte (zum Glück noch nie passiert, *aufholzklopf*) und ich mir "händisch" helfen muß.

IMHO kann man die beiden Distributionen auch nicht unbedingt vergleichen, die Zielsetzungen sind einfach zu verschieden. Debian ist einfach rocksolid, manche kommerziellen Distributionen würde die Stabilität von Debian "unstable" schon gut zu Gesicht stehen. Ab dann wenn ein Paket in "testing" ist werden nur mehr Bugfixes eingespielt, die Versionsnummer bleibt gleich. Bis ein Paket in "stable" landet hat es soviele Tests über sich ergehen lassen daß es den Namen mehr als verdient hat. 

Also während Gentoo auf cutting-edge und vollste Kontrolle setzt, legt das Debian Projekt Wert auf Stabilität und vernünftige Defaulteinstellungen. Zu guter Letzt unterstützt Debian im aktuellen Release 11 verschiedene Hardwarearchitekturen, was es für Admins in heterogenen Landschaften IMHO sehr interessant macht.

Also, beides sehr gute Systeme, man muß einfach seine eigenen Bedürfnisse und Erwartungen kennen, dann findet man schon das Richtige.

Langer Post, ich hoffe er hilft dir ein bischen,  :Smile: 

citizen428

----------

## format c:

Ich benutze debian und gentoo parallel. Beide sind genial. Debian nutze ich schon länger und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. 100% zuverlässig. Gentoo ist halt ziemlich schnell. So schnell habe ich zumindest gnome noch nicht starten sehen. Für meinen alten PI router/server nutze ich allerdings debian. Die Installation (16 MB Speicher) eines gentoo-Systems würde mir darauf zu lange dauern.

Beide Systeme sind auch ähnlich gut upzugraden. Aber wenn ich gentoo nicht für mich entdeckt hätte, wäre ich sicherlich bald auf FreeBSD umgestiegen.

mfg

----------

## zbled

naja, ich werd mir debian einfach mal auf meinem alten p166 ansehen und mir meine eigene meinung bilden - danke für eure antworten :)

----------

## Gominik

Also ich habe mit Gentoo eigendlich nur angefangen, weil das soweit ich weiß immernoch die einzige Distri mit nem 2.4.19 Kernel ist (=> der Unterstützt meinen HPT372 Controller). Aber ich muss mitlerweile sagen, dass ich Debian und Gentoo auf die jeweilige eigene Art genial finde. 

Also kurz

Gentoo:

immer das neueste, aber hier und da noch Probleme

Debian:

immer alles stabil, aber ältere Pakete

sonst fällt halt nurnoch ins Gewicht, dass beim Installieren größerer Programmer bei Gentoo eine lange Wartezeit ansteht, bei Debian nicht. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Gentoo durch das optimierte Kompilieren soviel schneller ist als Debian.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## SNo0py

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Gentoo durch das optimierte Kompilieren soviel schneller ist als Debian.
> 
> 

 

Na ja, durch das Kompilieren sicher ein wenig bis viel - je nach Optimierung  und Prozessor - aber Gentoo installiert schon von Haus aus nicht so viele Dienste und Abhängigkeiten und ist dadurch schon mal schlanker (=schneller).

----------

## citizen428

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Gentoo durch das optimierte Kompilieren soviel schneller ist als Debian.
> 
> 

 

Was zum Tragen kommt sind die vielen kleinen Optimierungen die sich aufsummieren.  Du hast einen auf dein System optimierten gcc, dieser kompiliert eine für dein System Optimierte libc etc.

Was sich am Desktop IMHO auch sehr bemerkbar macht sind der Low Latency und Preemptive Multitasking Patch, X fühlt sich damit auf jeden Fall schneller an als bei jeder anderen Distribution die schon auf meinem Rechner war.

Ob das jemandem wichtig ist, muß er für sich selbst entscheiden, mich hat das extrem runde Gesamtpaket bei Gentoo überzeugt: totale Kontrolle von Anfang an, Optimierungen, einfache Paketverwaltung,  Kernelpatches, Initsystem, Confiprotection etc.

Daran sieht man einfach daß die Entwickler von Gentoo sich viele Gedanken gemacht haben und nicht nur "Yet another Linux distro" machen wollten.

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ob das jemandem wichtig ist, muß er für sich selbst entscheiden, mich hat das extrem runde Gesamtpaket bei Gentoo überzeugt: totale Kontrolle von Anfang an, Optimierungen, einfache Paketverwaltung,  Kernelpatches, Initsystem, Confiprotection etc.
> 
> Daran sieht man einfach daß die Entwickler von Gentoo sich viele Gedanken gemacht haben und nicht nur "Yet another Linux distro" machen wollten.

 

Hätt ich nicht besser sagen können  :Smile: 

----------

## zendron

Ich hab auch immer gedacht wenn es um Optimierung geht, lass die man reden, diese paar Prozent machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Ich habe nur mal probeweise Gentoo auf meinem PPC installiert und war nach starten von X wirklich sehr überrascht, positiv natürlich.

Tja nun warte ich ab, was aus 1.4 wird, bezgl. gcc-3.2 und PPC und dann wird Gentoo wohl die Distro meiner Wahl werden.

Happy gentooing!

P.S.: Vorher lief hier Debian

----------

## viz

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: Vorher lief hier Debian

 

Genau wie bei mir. Gentoo ist einfach schlank, schnell und effizient.

Kurz gesagt: Fast perfekt. 

Es fehlt nur noch der Sprung zu 1.4. ;]

----------

## lubber

Das kann doch nicht sein... Wieso ist Gentoo bei mir unter X so langsam und ruckelig?

Hab nen Duron650 (AsusA/V) mit 512mb RAM und ne GF2mx. 

Ich glaube ich hab in der make.conf eingetragen:

-march=athlon -O3 -fomit-frame-pointers -funroll-loops

Das hab ich jetzt aber ausm Kopp hier aufgelistet, weil ich momentan nicht an meiner Maschine bin. Trotzdem ruckelt der Mauszeiger beim compilen, beim mausschieben erzeugt X 5-8% Prozessorlast usw. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen...

lubber

----------

## citizen428

 *lubber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -march=athlon -O3 -fomit-frame-pointers -funroll-loops
> 
> 

 

Du verwendets einen gcc 3.x? Sonst gibt es nämlich -march=athlon nicht. Mag eine blöde Frage sein, aber nur um sicher zu gehen...

----------

## format c:

@Gominik

Ich bin mir sicher, daß gentoo um einiges schneller ist als debian. Wie oben schon erwähnt finde ich beide distros ziemlich genial. Darum habe ich auch gentoo_1.4 und debian sid auf dem gleichen Rechner installiert. Unter gentoo_1.4 startet gnome_2.0 in 6 sec. Unter debian unstable startet gnome_1.4 in 15 sec. Was diesen Vergleich etwas ungleich macht, sind die unterschiedlichen gnome Versionen. Ansonsten habe ich auf beiden Systemen sehr ähnliche Einstellungen.

Aber Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles, was jetzt wiederum nicht heißen soll, daß gentoo in anderen Bereichen zurücksteht. Ich habe Spaß an beiden distros. Und wenn ich mal ein System zerschieße, habe ich noch ein anderes in der Hinterhand.

mfg

----------

## lubber

HI citizen,

ja, ich verwende den Compiler von gentoo 1.3b. Aber ist denn -march=athlon für einen Duron o.k.? Oder sollte ich da lieber i686 nehmen? Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee, warum mein System so kriecht?

VIele Grüsse,

Lubber

----------

## citizen428

 *lubber wrote:*   

> ja, ich verwende den Compiler von gentoo 1.3b. Aber ist denn -march=athlon für einen Duron o.k.?

 

Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, ich verwende 2.95, aber soweit ich weiß ist -march-athlon für Athlon XP/MP. Hab kurz gesucht und etwas gefunden daß mich da bestätigt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Following those improvements, targets for Pentium MMX, K6-2, K6-3, Pentium III, Pentium 4, and Athlon 4 Mobile/XP/MP were added. Refer to the documentation on -march= and -mcpu= options for details.

 

Naja, falls du es genau wissen willst schau auf die Homepage oder mach "man gcc".

Vielleicht hilft's ja,

citizen428

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt ganz neu auf Gentoo-Linux umgestiegen. Ich habe erst SuSE benutzt, dann Red-Hat habe auch schon Debian versucht. Aber gentoo ist die einzigste Distribituion wo meine gesamte Hardware läuft ohne gößere Probleme und wenn ich mir die Geschwindigkeit des X anschau dann Hut ab. 

Ich habe einen 900er Athlon 256MB und eine ATI Rage 128. Ich rippe eine DVD Kompiliere ein Packet und kann trotz dem noch einige Seiten im Inet anschauen. Was will man mehr. Davon abgesehen das mir die Installation Spaß gemacht hat werde ich sie nciht wieder her geben. Mein SuSe hat bei der Aussattung wie ich es jetzt habe ca. 5Gb benötigt. Mit Gentoo gabe ich momentan 2,2Gb in gebrauch.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Tschau Ingo

----------

